# What Puzzle Swap Panels have you Completed?



## Cress (Dec 3, 2013)

For me, the original 7, Donkey Kong Country Returns and Ocarina of Time 3D. Almost done with Rhythm Heaven Fever. The list goes: Intenationally released, then Japan and America only, then Japan only. Sorry Europe! 

Metroid: Other M to Pokemon X and Y is international, Brain Age: Concentration Training is the only Japan and America one, and the rest are Japan only with rough translations.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 3, 2013)

I've completed seven so far: Metroid: Other M, Mario and Bowser, Super Mario Galaxy 2, The Legend of Zelda, New Super Mario Brs. Wii, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D, and Pilotwings Resort.

For New Super Mario Bros. 2 and Brain Age, I only need one more piece each for those. The StreetPass relay stations are really helping me a lot.


----------



## Cress (Dec 3, 2013)

jvgsjeff said:


> I've completed seven so far: Metroid: Other M, Mario and Bowser, Super Mario Galaxy 2, The Legend of Zelda, New Super Mario Brs. Wii, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D, and Pilotwings Resort.
> 
> For New Super Mario Bros. 2 and Brain Age, I only need one more piece each for those. *The StreetPass relay stations are really helping me a lot.*



I can NEVER get them to work! How do you do it?


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 3, 2013)

Not all of them seem to work for whatever reason, and I've given up on some locations. But try different McDonald's, Best Buys, Starbucks, etc. and you'll find some locations that do work. Usually you just have to stand there for a minute or two. For some McDonald's, you might even be able to get it from the parking lot if you're close enough to the building.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 3, 2013)

I have completed:
Mario and Bowser 
Super Mario Galaxy 2 
The Legend of Zelda 
Kirby's Dream Land 
Pikmin
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Star Fox 64 3D 
Super Mario 3D Land
Mario Kart 7
Rhythm Heaven Fever
Donkey Kong Country Returns
Pilotwings Resort
Kid Icarus: Uprising 
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Mario Tennis Open 
Kirby's 20th Aniversary
New Super Mario Bros. 2 
Kirby's Return to Dreamland / Kirby's Adventure Wii 
Animal Crossing: New Leaf 
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon / Luigi's Mansion
Brain Age: Concentration Training

That makes 22.


----------



## StarMayor (Dec 3, 2013)

I haven't actually completed any of them, as sad as that sounds. I just don't run into many people during Streetpass and I try to eliminate the pink blocks whenever I get a chance to. So I've got lots of them started, but none completed.


----------



## Cress (Dec 3, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 4, 2013)

Only 3, I keep starting new ones when I see mysterious pink pieces from Streetpasses -_-


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2013)

I haven't completed any.  I just don't use street-pass that much.


----------



## Cress (Dec 4, 2013)

How have so many people completed New Leaf?!


----------



## Snow (Dec 4, 2013)

I've finished 10, and I've got a lot that are really close (I have 686 out of 929 pieces right now, I'm guessing that's the NA count?). It's been slow going lately though. I just finished my New Leaf puzzle a few days ago! Weirdly I'm missing a lot of StarFox pieces and that's such an old puzzle.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> How have so many people completed New Leaf?!



If they're like me, they just made it a priority -- whenever I have a streetpass with pieces I don't have, first I looked for pink pieces, then I looked for New Leaf pieces. That last missing piece took me ages though!


----------



## Cress (Dec 4, 2013)

Anybody I StreetPass with only has 1 or no pieces of that puzzle. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually, almost any puzzle for that matter.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm done with those ones : Metroid: Other M, Mario and Bowser, Super Mario Galaxy 2, The Legend of Zelda, Kirby's Dream Land, Pikmin, New Super Mario Bros. Wii and The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D.

So makes a total of 8.


----------



## Cress (Dec 4, 2013)

ItachiKouyou said:


> I'm done with those ones : Metroid: Other M, Mario and Bowser, Super Mario Galaxy 2, The Legend of Zelda, Kirby's Dream Land, Pikmin, New Super Mario Bros. Wii and The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D.
> 
> So makes a total of 8.



So, the same as me except no Donkey Kong.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm 2 blue pieces off finishing Dillon's right now. Go random puzzle pieces!


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 10, 2013)

Mario and Bowser and NSMBW are the ones I've completed.


----------



## irisubunny (Dec 10, 2013)

StarMayor said:


> So I've got lots of them started, but none completed.



haha, that's the same story with me. i haven't finished any yet considering i'm always putting a new piece in a new puzzle, but i'm really close to finishing the Metroid: Other M one.


----------



## Snow (Dec 11, 2013)

I finished the Pilotwings Resort puzzle this weekend after going out for the day -- the weather's keeping me from going out though so no new passes. I did get the last pink piece I was missing though (Pokemon X & Y). I'm really surprised there isn't a new Link puzzle yet!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

The first three.


----------



## Cress (Jan 4, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2014)

Every single one released in North America. Thanks StreetPass DC!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 4, 2014)

None right now, I have about 8 that are only missing a single Piece though. But if I try to buy pieces with play coins, it gives me ones from other puzzles, or repeats of pieces I have. And no one around here seems to have the pieces I need when I streetpass them.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh boy, new puzzle. Chibi Robo Photo Finder!


----------



## Keen (Jan 6, 2014)

I have yet to finish any  

I rarely get any street passes.


----------



## Snow (Jan 6, 2014)

Tom said:


> Oh boy, new puzzle. Chibi Robo Photo Finder!



Right? I was so excited - I'd just finished my last puzzle (HomePass ftw!), so I was hoping for a new one.  

I noticed that the notification said there were "puzzles" and you'd get one piece from one of them -- are there actually any more or is it just the Chibi Robo and some bad editing there?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 6, 2014)

Snow said:


> Right? I was so excited - I'd just finished my last puzzle (HomePass ftw!), so I was hoping for a new one.
> 
> I noticed that the notification said there were "puzzles" and you'd get one piece from one of them -- are there actually any more or is it just the Chibi Robo and some bad editing there?


Just Chibi Robo unless you've missed older ones.


----------



## Snow (Jan 6, 2014)

Tom said:


> Just Chibi Robo unless you've missed older ones.



Thanks, looks like they just said "puzzles" for no reason. I was all caught up before this one so....just 38 pieces to go!


----------



## Cress (Jan 6, 2014)

The Chibi-Robo one was there before it was out because Japan got it months ago. Lucky them.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Jan 6, 2014)

I've finished all the puzzles that were available in the UK, from Metroid to Pokemon X/Y.  Wish they'd release some more, Layton, Lego Marvel Super Heroes, Bravely Default, Link between Worlds all could use a puzzle.


----------



## Cress (Jan 6, 2014)

Dizzi Paradise said:


> I've finished all the puzzles that were available in the UK, from Metroid to Pokemon X/Y.  Wish they'd release some more, Layton, Lego Marvel Super Heroes, Bravely Default, Link between Worlds all could use a puzzle.



Super Mario 3D World, Pikmin 3, Mario Party: Island Tour, and Wind Waker HD as well.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 7, 2014)

Just completed Dillon's Rolling Western yesterday.


----------



## chillv (Jan 11, 2014)

Why isn't there an option for none or zero, since that it is the exact amount I have completed. I don't streetpass often and I am too lazy to jump, walk or run around for playcoins, especially since getting the right puzzle pieces is luck based.


----------



## Cress (Jan 11, 2014)

chillv said:


> Why isn't there an option for none or zero, since that it is the exact amount I have completed. I don't streetpass often and I am too lazy to jump, walk or run around for playcoins, especially since getting the right puzzle pieces is luck based.



Well, the thread is what puzzle panels have you completed, and I was just thinking of the panels themselves. I get an average of maybe 5 to 10 SPes a week, and usually all but 1 have no new puzzle pieces because I'm usually the first person to SP most people.


----------



## chillv (Jan 13, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well, the thread is what puzzle panels have you completed, and I was just thinking of the panels themselves.



I was joking and being sarcastic.


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2014)

chillv said:


> I was joking and being sarcastic.



...It's hard to tell sarcasm on the internet. And there's already been quite a few people that have already said none, so I couldn't really tell.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Feb 1, 2014)

Since my last post (on the first page), I've also completed Kirby's Dream Land and New Super Mario Bros. 2. (It won't let me update my vote, though). I also have a bunch of panels that only need one, two, or three pieces. My total piece count is 750/969.


----------



## Saranghae (Feb 1, 2014)

I've only completed Kirby's Dream Land.


----------



## Cress (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll just go ahead and bump this.


----------



## mickeydamouse (Feb 26, 2014)

As shocking as this sounds, I work at GameStop and only have 1 completed. It's kind of crazy and looking on it now I realize that I should have more but oh well. I can't get those streetpass relays to work!


----------



## Bui (Feb 26, 2014)

So far, I have completed the following:

Metroid: Other M
Mario and Bowser
Super Mario Galaxy 2
The Legend of Zelda
Kirby's Dream Land
Pikmin
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Star Fox 64 3D
Rhythm Heaven Fever
Donkey Kong Country Returns
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Fire Emblem Awakening
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon

I'm two pieces away from completing Mario & Luigi: Dream Team and Brain Age: Concentration Training. My total pieces collected is 777/1009.


----------



## CM Mark (Feb 26, 2014)

I have completed the New Leaf one since my last post. Working mainly on the X/Y one now


----------



## Cress (Feb 27, 2014)

HOW DOES EVERYONE COMPLETE NEW LEAF RESGRFDShTRwTVsteCuCOrTNEsEC)(GTF*SNS)RT*WEAXNAE)XTTRESDng)TD8DTXG)RDTE.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 27, 2014)

I've only been able to finish the first 7 and I don't know why. I've had my 3DS for quite a while and I can't get anything else completed. I really want to finish the Kirby's 20th Anniversary and the Kirby's Return to Dream Land puzzles. The Ocarina of Time 3D puzzle has been driving me insane because I only need one more piece.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 27, 2014)

Bring your 3DS to game stores, high population cities, or a StreetPass meetup.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 27, 2014)

Tom said:


> Bring your 3DS to game stores, high population cities, or a StreetPass meetup.



I don't usually get to go anywhere. That's my problem. I rarely get to go anywhere that I can use Streetpass.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 27, 2014)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't usually get to go anywhere. That's my problem. I rarely get to go anywhere that I can use Streetpass.



Even places like McDonalds or Barnes & Nobles?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 27, 2014)

Tom said:


> Even places like McDonalds or Barnes & Nobles?



Yeah. I rarely leave my house these days. When I do leave the house, I don't always get to bring my 3DS. Sometimes my parents won't let me.


----------



## emre3 (Feb 27, 2014)

I haven't completed any of the puzzles yet, don't think I will either


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 27, 2014)

Completed Chibi-Robo and all the Kirby puzzles. 
Now working on Super Mario Cats. XD


----------



## Zura (Feb 27, 2014)

um where's the Acnl one and the PokemonXY one?


----------



## Volvagia (Feb 27, 2014)

only 5
i don't bring my 3ds out that much


----------



## Cress (May 1, 2014)

I finished Pilotwings: Resort thanks to the SpotPass Mii! Now I'm 3 away from finishing Star Fox 64 3D and 7 away from finishing Kid Icarus: Uprising! After that, I'll try to finish Kirby's 20th Anniversary. Because of how "helpful" people are here, this will probably take me a year. Why doesn't anybody ever have new puzzle pieces for me!!!!! I've probably broken some kind of record for it.


----------



## Boidoh (May 1, 2014)

4 currently but I have all pink pieces for the DKCR one and I'm working on Nintendo Starlets.


----------



## milktea (May 1, 2014)

i've only completed like 4 or 5 i think lol

but it doesnt matter it only mattered to me to finish the animal crossing one AND I'M SO PROUD I DID HAHAHA VICTORY


----------



## Pixlplume (May 1, 2014)

I've completed a lot of them since I last posted here. Thank you subway. XD
I think it'd be easier to list off the ones I haven't completed.
*Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time*
*Star Fox 64 3D*
*Super Mario 3D Land*
*Donkey Kong Country Returns*
*Kid Icarus: Uprising*
*Dillon's Rolling Western: The Last Ranger*
*Xenoblade Chronicles*
*New Super Mario Bros U.*
*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword*
*Yoshi's New Island*
*Rusty's Real Deal Baseball*


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 1, 2014)

I've completed all the EU ones including the yoshis island one not in the poll. ~ not sure if there have been any more new ones recently though as I've not played my 3DS online for a bit now.

I get most of my streetpasses travelling by train. Most stations have a streetpass relay set up and inbetween stations I would collect the pieces, so pass more people at the next one. I would also get 3-5 a day at uni, but that generally lead to the few of us all missing the same pieces.


----------



## bloomwaker (May 1, 2014)

Metroid:Other M
Mario and Bowser
Super Mario Galaxy 2
And that's it. 

Most of them are from my brother, too. lol


----------



## Cress (May 1, 2014)

Etinceru said:


> I've completed a lot of them since I last posted here. Thank you subway. XD
> I think it'd be easier to list off the ones I haven't completed.
> *Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time*
> *Star Fox 64 3D*
> ...



You've completed Chibi Robo already, but not Ocarina of Time 3D?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 2, 2014)

Just completed all the US ones.... and then Kirby Triple Deluxe happens. ALRIGHT LET'S DO IT AGAIN.


----------



## Pixlplume (May 2, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You've completed Chibi Robo already, but not Ocarina of Time 3D?



I generally go for the series which I like first, but now I'm focusing on the new puzzles which appear. Including Kirby: Triple Deluxe. 

And to be fair, I only have 2 more pieces left.


----------

